# Very good advice!!!



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a long read sort of a news letter on prepping etc.. I think even the perfect preppers can learn a lot from reading this.. I've never heard of the guy but I'd say his act is in one pile! I intend to subscribe to his news letter...

Should you leave the USA before the collapse? Words of wisdom from someone who tried


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Some very good advice.

To sum it up;

Everywhere sucks, but the US sucks less.

The only thing that makes no sense is how much the writer says to "blend-in" and that a smart person never says what they are doing or where they are and then in the next sections tells where he is setting up for WSHTF Auston TX.:scratch

Anybody with any smarts would see this condradiction and ask the question, maybe he's saying to stay away from Texas???!!!:dunno:

I think he is saying that Texas is a good place to concider, maybe?


----------



## iknownothing (Nov 4, 2011)

Good read, confirms what I've thought these past few years. Made me realize how much wife and I are behind. Oh well gotta keep trying.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

As one who lived in multiple countries for 17 years and still travels internationally I can second everything the guy says. I actually know several people from pretty decent foreign countries who have moved to the US because they think their chances in the event of calamity are better here.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

> The only thing that makes no sense is how much the writer says to "blend-in" and that a smart person never says what they are doing or where they are and then in the next sections tells where he is setting up for WSHTF Auston TX.


I have no idea how many people will read his post but I really doubt any of them would try to find him after TSHTF.
He keeps a low profile at home so he probably doesn't care how many people in far off places know about what he does.
It also hits home to how unprepared I really am.
Good article.
Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*The Book " Lights Out " was written about Austin TX area after EMP.. I think in a burb housing development ... regardless I think he's right I can defend what we have better here then on the run..BUT..I sure can see some needed improvements !!! *


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It was a good article. I would've commented but there's no way I'm logging in using Facebook. I don't post comments about prepping using my full name. I just don't think it's a good idea.


----------

